# Good stores for Skimmers?



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I have another thread going about possible skimmers and other methods of nutrient reduction for my 18g tank that is cycling. After reading everyone's suggestions I did some research and found myself wanting to see products in person rather then pictures online.

Can anyone here recommend a store with a variety of options for protein skimmers that is located around Toronto? Near the 400 would be closest to me (even that is close to a 90 minute drive for me but Big Als in Barrie did not have that much of a selection).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Eric


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

i'm not sure about the smaller skimmer like the tunze or etc that are on display. Generally they only display the bigger ones (ADvanced reef aquatics). 
Sorry. really can't help. I'm thinking of one for my new 30g cube, but smaller skimmers are more finnicky and you never really pull dark dark dry gunk. I had the pls50 before an actually did very well but yah takes a while to dial in. For a 18g, many would say wc would be more cost effective. Anyways someone else chime in? Thinking of maybe the new tunze nano... 9001 i think?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Best to order online or find a used one. Skimmers are not really something I would buy from a shop.
Try reefsupplies.ca


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

fesso clown said:


> Best to order online or find a used one. Skimmers are not really something I would buy from a shop.
> Try reefsupplies.ca


Reefsupplies.ca - I agree


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

look for one in the forums marketplace. You'll save a fortune and get someone's skimmer that they were happy with in the first place. Most of us usually buy new skimmers because we've upgraded.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*skimmers*

The question is size first for the bio cube measure the space you have and determine which, the hydor , tunze, .. Etc I ended up with the Innovative marine ghost desk top skimmer for my 12 bio cube.. Then upgraded the tank to a innovayive tank and moved the skimmer over. I know aquatic kingdom has done nano swc skimmers for a good price.. If you want to see the Innovative marine stuff its aquariums by design ... Otherwise the internet is your friend


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Canada Corals might have some of the smaller Tunze skimmers in stock, I got mine there.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Skimmers*

Hey Midland

I know you live far away but you try to go to Aquatic Kingdom.
They have the nano SWC set up at their front desk on a nano cube.
They also have a SWC HOB on a bigger tank.
And in their frag tank they have the GIANT ones.

Trust me the drive to Mississauga will be worth it. There are 4 stores on Dundas Street, 3 are right next to each other plus you can get Chinese food. LOL. I think R2O is also down the street.

Aquatic Kingdom, Next door is Discount Dragon or something like that and then EVERYONES favorite Big Al's Mississauga (everyone complains about them but they do have lots of stuff)

I don't work for any of those places by the way.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*shops*

Make it a trip... I visit all the shops 2 to 3 times a week. Its like crack....


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey Midland
> 
> I know you live far away but you try to go to Aquatic Kingdom.
> They have the nano SWC set up at their front desk on a nano cube.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I sent an email to Aquatic Kingdom last night about skimmers and am waiting for their reply. I will make my way down to those stores one way or another eventually. However, if they have one in stock I will either have them ship it or drive down.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey Midland
> 
> I know you live far away but you try to go to Aquatic Kingdom.
> They have the nano SWC set up at their front desk on a nano cube.
> ...


I am off tomorrow to go down to Aquatic Kingdom and figure I might as well educate myself a little by visiting Big Als and Canada Corals since they are both close by. You said there were four stores on Dundas. Can you give me the names of the other two?


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*crack*

Park at big Al's... Go in check stuff out.. Then walk to the next plaza and you have aquatic kingdom and discount dragon aquariums next to each other... Then of course Canada corals... If your looking for more you can always drive down the the coral reef shop too


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

R2O is up at Dundas/Dixie, no hardware last I checked but good prices on livestock if you are in the area.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Good luck tomorrow make sure you bring lots of $$$$$ 

You will and can spend hours n hours at Aquatic Kingdom n Big Als. 

Canada Corals is also an amazing little store. 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

wchen9 said:


> R2O is up at Dundas/Dixie, no hardware last I checked but good prices on livestock if you are in the area.


I can't find R20 online. Is it short for something?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

River 2 oceans mississauga. 

Or Google r2o Mississauga.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Or you can find it on the reef store map
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zy59F8Zm7Es0.ktFkd6QZYQmA


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Just saw yesterday AK is having a 25percent off for SWC skimmers, they have all sizes.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*skimmers*

The nano swc might be too big, I tried it for my cube and the chamber to dissipate micro bubbles make the skimmer wide


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Struck out on the skimmer but had a fun and educational day. Tried Aquatic Kingdom, Big Als Mississauga, Big Als Barrie, Dragon, Canada Corals, and some random aquarium store I drove past and none of them had protein skimmers small enough for the back of my tank. However, I think I have managed to track down one of the Ghost skimmers online without it needing to be back ordered. 

Some truly amazing corals out there. Both Big Als in Mississauga and Canada Corals have some amazing things. I need to educate myself more on which ones I should be buying.


----------

